# Please pray for my friends maltese she has IMTP



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:I need your help. Last night my friend who lost her husband Dec 26th called me she said her 5 year old maltese was bleeding in her mouth and it looked like her teeth had rotted within a few hours, her breath smelled terrible, I was holding her and noticed small red marks on her stomach and legs, we took her to the emergency vet here, they checked her over and wanted to put her on IV's last night, but she would be at the vets office by herself so my friend decided to take Jamee home and take her back in the morning. The vets checked her and did blood work today, she has IMTP, they gave her cemo this afternoon, we just went and got her from the vets, the vet said she is bleeding internally and everytime you pick her up or she bumps something she will bleed internally:smcry: the vet sent her home tonight so my friend could hold her and spend time loving her:smcry: the vet said if she starts bleeding from her eyes, nose or rectum she will bleed out:smcry::smcry: I am devasted and can hardly be strong for my friend, PLEASE if you know about this respond, and PLEASE PRAY for my dear friend and for precious Jamee, she looks so healthy I just can't believe this is happening:smcry: I'm sorry if this doesn't make sense I'm so tired I can't think right


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, your friend and Jamee are in my thoughts and prayers.

For those of you wondering what IMTP is, it is Immune-Mediated Thrombocytopenia. Here is a link to an article about this condition: IMMUNE-MEDIATED THROMBOCYTOPENIA in dogs - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I am so sorry, I'm praying for you all.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Paula, i'm so sorry to hear about your friends maltese Jamee. Oh Paula, i'm so sorry to hear about your friends maltese Jamee. Please know that i am praying for her. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Your friend has been through so much Thank God that she has you! Please give Jamee a kiss from me.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm so very sorry.:smcry: I was trying to read about it and it seemed like it was somewhat hard to diagnose. Do you know what tests were run? I saw this: _The prognosis for dogs with IMTP is fair to good. The majority of dogs will go into remission easily and, if the drugs are reduced slowly, relapses should not occur. Some dogs do require lifelong therapy._
It seemed to say using some sort of steroids could work. I do really hope that this vet is up on a disease like this and not misdiagnosing or not taking steps to save the Malt.
I'm praying that things will be alright and hoping she might get another opinion. Hoping someone else on SM has an understanding of what IMTP is, what symptoms and also whether they think it's that or could be something else.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Paula, this is just awful. Is there nothing they can do for her? Very sad situation ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Paula, is your friend anywhere near a vet school or internal medicine specialty practice? I have two friends who have successfully dealt with IMTP. The immediate course of treatment was massive doses of steroids to suppress the immune system and stop it from attacking itself, in one case followed by transfusions.

Many many prayers are being said.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Paula that your friend and her maltese are going through this. They will be in my prayers too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry:the vet is watching her very close and said it was caught very early, but did tell my friend that she wanted to give her a few days but warned my friend she could bleed out, just the thought of her bleeding from her eyes, nose or rectum:smcry: is more then I can personally deal with:smcry:I know God is in control and I know he promises not to give us more then we can handle. My friend is a Christian and is holding on to the Lord, I do belive in miracles we have had so many on SM, I knew you all would pray
thank you Mary for the info.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awful! I will keep your friend in my thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am believing Jamee will have a long and healthy life, I know miracles happen and Jamee is going to be one of them. I cherish your prayers God's listening to each of us.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Paula, is your friend anywhere near a vet school or internal medicine specialty practice? I have two friends who have successfully dealt with IMTP. The immediate course of treatment was massive doses of steroids to suppress the immune system and stop it from attacking itself, in one case followed by transfusions.
> 
> Many many prayers are being said.


this was my thought too - internal medicine Anything real serious I take mine immediately to internal medicine as they deal with the tougher cases and this would be a tougher case

I feel so bad for your friend  I will pray for her baby


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

How awful..I'll be praying for Jamee and your friend. She very blessed to have you Paula.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry for what your friend and her precious malt are going through - thank goodness they have you there with them. I don't know that much about this disease but this is what the vets thought my cat, Isaiah had when his routine bloodwork was showing extremely low platelets and we ran so many tests and could not find the cause of that. I know that when they did think that it was immune-mediated thrombocytopenia, Isaiah was on steroids and the vet did talk about a transfusion. In his case, the cause of low platelets turned out to be cancer and not IMTP. I do remember the vets saying that immune-mediated thrombocytopenia is very HARD to diagnose...so I'm concerned that Jamee might have something else going on that is causing the thrombocytopenia. I pray that they are able to get her stablized soon so they can confirm this diagnosis. Please stay strong - if the vet is certain of the diagnosis, then from what I have read, the treatment of steroids and perhaps a transfusion has been very successful for many pets. Jamee is young and healthy, so I have faith that she will pull through. I'll remember all of you in my prayers, Paula. Please update us on how she is doing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh paula i cant even imagine what your friend is going thru , i willl definitely add jamee to my prayers and lets try to think positive and pray that jamee is able to get treated and get better


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll pray too. I do hope the meds work for that little one.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I am believing Jamee will have a long and healthy life, I know miracles happen and Jamee is going to be one of them. I cherish your prayers God's listening to each of us.


Oh dear Paula, my heart is broken for you, your friend and Dear Jamee, yes miracles DO happen, and for sure Jamee will be one of them, in my deepest prayers.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh Paula. I am so, so sorry this is happening to darling Jamee. What a horrific and graphic picture you must have in your head. 

PLEASE go to Internal medicine and/or show Paula, MaryH and Nida's above posts to Jamee's present vet and ask for his view. I totally understand that neither you, nor your poor recently bereaved friend can bear to face the reality of this horror, but you are both responsible for the little one's life and you HAVE to try and be strong....and positive. I understand that your friend may well be overwhelmed after the very recent loss of her husband also, so you need to summon up extra super-strength sweetie. Don't forget that positivity can really help to turn a situation around and that the Malts very easily pick up on emotion and will know something is wrong. You need to equip furball Jamee with good energy (and nutrition) to help her get healthy with a skilled and knowledgable vet's help. 

Please know that no matter how extremely hard you find it to stay strong for all 3 of you, we are here for you to lean on us any time you need us. So please, please try to summon up the strength and take control of the situation to help the little mite. She's lucky to have someone so loving and caring as you....and so you need to be strong for her and deal with this on her behalf. If you don't go to Internal Medicine, show the 3 posts to Jamiee's vet and ask how sure he is on his diagnosis and ask what can be done to check the diagnosis, And, then, if he is still convinced he's correct, ask to control the condition with the mentioned drugs and/or transfusion etc, for life and to start them ASAP. (It may even be worth asking to start them now, if they would do no harm in the event his diagnosis is slightly off.) YOU CAN DO IT DARLING! Please let us know of any developments and just contact us whenever you need advice and/or emotional support. We are all praying for you and Jamee. Hang on in there! 

Lots and lots of hugs and love, xxxxx


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just checking in on this little one hoping all is well this morning. I just think a specialty hospital really is in order with this one. I know where i took dex they have a team of specialists there and if this could be cancer related then an oncologist may be on staff and they can all work together to get this little one better real fast. The one peace of mind I had with having dex at this type of hospital is he was under 24/7 care and monitored through icu all night long by a staff of doctors and interns and I did not have to worry with him being home or in a vets office by himself at night. Dex had a plasma transfusion in 7/06 when he almost died of pancreatitis getting a back to back relapse and I believe that saved his life and that was at this same specialty hospital. I just think sometimes they are better equiped with the team of specialists and the latest equipment to monitor them better sometimes and the new interns that come in out of school are learning the latest procedures as well. Just my honest opinion from what I have experienced in dealing with this recent kidney failure crisis and the severe pancreatitis crisis. Both times have been a great success in dealing with this type of facility.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is so sad that she lost her husband last month and has to deal with her little one now. Did they put her baby on meds at all? I pray that the little one makes it.......please let us know~:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I hope/pray you were able to rest last night. I know this is weighing heavily on your heart---you are that kind of a friend. I also think your recent illness w/your pups makes it all the more real to you how easy it is for them to get so sick so quickly. 
My heart goes out to your friend---so much loss.:grouphug:
Like you I believe in miracles and have been privileged to own more than I deserve. I don't see a discrepancy between absolute miracles and God healing by medications and vets gifting. All truth/wisdom is God's truth/wisdom. All love is from God alone. So I am praying rayer:w/you that your friend will find her miracle for her pup---in whichever form it comes---WE will know the source.
I am praying you will find the right words to comfort/help your friend---not an easy place for you to be in either. Blessings and love!
:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - praying for miracles for your friend!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, you and your friend must persevere. I will continue to lift you both up in prayer, and pray that God will heal little Jamee. "So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.":grouphug::grouphug:
 





g


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*So sad*

In humas is ITP: Idiopathic Thrombotic Purpura. This happens when platelets do not stick together to coagulate blood. Steroids and fluis in massive amounts. 80 % of blood is water. in humanas the use transfussions and PROCRIT. Bone marrow is probably not producing platelets. If this isthe case, is calles A Plastic anemia. Poor, babie you friend must be devastated​ 
This pooch is so young. It scares me when I read things like these. My Ladie will be 6 this coming April. 

Please keep us posted


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I slept very well last night, I know it was your prayers, I kept the cell phone right next to my bed just in case my friend needed me in the night, she didn't call, I called her at 7:30 AM I knew she had to have Jamee at the vets at 8:00, she didn't answer her phone, I left a message, DH walked over to her RV, she wasn't home, dh watched Emma (her other maltese) when we took Jamee to the vets, I prayed and know God is in control, I feel stronger emotionally today so I believe I will beable to help my friend better. Please keep her nad Jamee in your prayers I will keep you updated. I will have my friend read the posts. I love you guys


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I slept very well last night, I know it was your prayers, I kept the cell phone right next to my bed just in case my friend needed me in the night, she didn't call, I called her at 7:30 AM I knew she had to have Jamee at the vets at 8:00, she didn't answer her phone, I left a message, DH walked over to her RV, she wasn't home, dh watched Emma (her other maltese) when we took Jamee to the vets, I prayed and know God is in control, I feel stronger emotionally today so I believe I will beable to help my friend better. Please keep her nad Jamee in your prayers I will keep you updated. I will have my friend read the posts. I love you guys


Glad that nothing happened during the night. My prayers are with Jamee and your friend. Let us know what happens at the vet.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hoping*

Paula:

Hope you friend's baby is doing better!:innocent: Please keep us posted on the process.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, I woke up thinking of Jamee and your friend. I'll continue to keep them in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully the vet will have some good news today. Give your friend a hug for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Jamee and for your friends. She's been through so much this last year. And, of course, I'm sending hugs to you. You're such a wonderful friend. And God does answer prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Jamee and for your friends. She's been through so much this last year. And, of course, I'm sending hugs to you. You're such a wonderful friend. And God does answer prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - was thinking of you, your friend and Jamee all last night. I am still praying for her. In the past few weeks we've seen God's work through vet's and mom's hands so I really think that you will help Jamee's mom a lot by sharing what others wrote about IMTP and what I found in my reading which was confirmed by them. If she gets the right help, probably a specialist or teaching university she should be fine. I can't bear thinking of her losing her little Jamee after losing her DH. I know you will help guide her and your prayers will be heard. Time is of the essence.:grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Paula...so sorry
Will be praying for sure (hugs)


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I just read this and am shocked. I never heard of this. I feel so bad but am praying hard for this little one. Praying the next update we get will be a great one. hugs to you.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what area are you in? Arizona? I thought i saw something that you were in arizona and if so there are some excellent specialty facilities there. My friends bull mastiff went into addison's crisis and her previous vet from Louisiana never diagnosed it as it is hard to diagnose as only sign is loss of weight until a crisis sometimes. The hospital she went to in AZ diagnosed it asap and she has been very happy with the specialists and vets in AZ. 

still praying for this little one to get better real fast


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula,
I found a quote for you:
Friends are like quiet angels who lift us to our
feet when our wings have trouble remembering how to fly.. May God Bless You.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just a quick update, Jamee has been at the vets all day, my friend will pick her up in a couple hours, I will go with her, I will update you soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the update Paula, continuing my prayers for Jamee. rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this.Hoping everything went well today and sweet Jamee is doing better.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> just a quick update, Jamee has been at the vets all day, my friend will pick her up in a couple hours, I will go with her, I will update you soon.


paws crossed she is doing well


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for Jamee and your friend...I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just walked in the door, Jamee's blood count is worse, her platlets(sp) are very low, they did send her home, she's on so many different meds, I lost count. My friend won't take her to a specialist, I have tried and tried to talk her into it, and I then stopped I don't want things to be bad between the two of us, and Jamee is her dog not mine. Jamee needs your prayers, she also has a cough the vet is watching that very closely. My friend is living on very little sleep, she slept on the floor with Emma and Jamee last night, my heart is breaking I am so tired with worry, I think tomorrow I will step back and let a few other friends help her, tomorrow will be a new day and I need rest very stressful. just keep praying for precious Jammee


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> just walked in the door, Jamee's blood count is worse, her platlets(sp) are very low, they did send her home, she's on so many different meds, I lost count. My friend won't take her to a specialist, I have tried and tried to talk her into it, and I then stopped I don't want things to be bad between the two of us, and Jamee is her dog not mine. Jamee needs your prayers, she also has a cough the vet is watching that very closely. My friend is living on very little sleep, she slept on the floor with Emma and Jamee last night, my heart is breaking I am so tired with worry, I think tomorrow I will step back and let a few other friends help her, tomorrow will be a new day and I need rest very stressful. just keep praying for precious Jammee


so sorry Paula  You are trying your best and you are a great friend. Get some rest and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. We will continue to pray for this little girl that the meds will turn things around.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, this is just so sad. 

When I had my first Malt, Rosebud, she had something very similar with the blood issues. After weeks of treatment, surgeries, etc. the thing that cured her was Soloxine, as it turned out she had a low thyroid and it apparently caused everything because once she was on Soloxine she lived another 9 years with no similar problems again. I hated not to say something just in case. I wish it were something that simple. 

I agree that you shouldn't put yourself through the stress of dealing with this as she is not proceeding with what might be the best course of action for Jamee and it has got to be frustrating for you.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hugs and prayers to the sweet malt and her mommy. Also to you for trying to be a good friend.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about your friends Jamee. I'll say a prayer and I hope that precious pup gets through this. I know this must be very stressful for you so its good for you to step back a minute. She may need you more later. Please keep us updated and I'll try to check in and see how she's doing.
Hugs to you dear Paula! 
rayer::grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula. I'm just reading this now. My heart and prayers are with you, your friend and her baby. 

If it's any consolation at all, my Crisse has ITP. How lucky I was when I saw blood in Crisse's stool. She was so sick, seemed absolutely fine, though. Crisse's platelet count was at 5000, dangerously low. Like Mary said, megadoses of prednisone intravenously. Crisse did not need a transfusion, her platelet count went steadily back up. She still takes .025mg of prednisone every 3 days to keep her immune system in check. I used to have her bloodwork done every 3 months, now it's every 6 months. 

I pray Jamee has the same outcome as my Crisse. 
Aww, Paula. What would we do without you, my friend?!!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am praying for Jamee and for your friend Paula. I'm also praying for you dear Paula. You can make suggestions to your friend but as you say she isn't your dog and you are not in control. What course of action she takes is up to her. I pray Jamee can get through this, poor little girl. I will pray for a good outcome.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you are such an inspiration. We all know you tried your hardest to help jamee and your friend. The old saying is "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink." It must be so hard for you to see and hear what's going on and be helpless after your help wasn't taken. I know your prayers will be strong and we're sending plenty here. I pray that Jamee will be able to be turned around. Try to get some rest. You were thru so much with Matilda and B&B you need a break for your emotions. Thanks for being the kind, giving friend we all know you are to two and four-legged alike.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, the story below reminds me that sometimes a friend just needs to be there and that is what you are doing. Please get some rest & keep trusting.:grouphug:

"I just read about a four year old child whose next door neighbor was an elderly gentleman who had recently lost his wife. 
Upon seeing the man cry, the little boy went into the old gentleman's yard, climbed onto his lap and just sat there. 
When his Mother asked what he had said to the neighbor, the little boy said, 
Nothing, I just helped him cry.'":crying::crying:
:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

so sorry Paula ...sending hugs, prayers are good thoughts (((hugs)))


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all that has been said, Paula. You have done all you can do. Trust God and pray for your friend and little Jamee, as I will do.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - thinking of you, your neighbor and Jamee today. rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just checking in on this little one today


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Paula, Please know that Jamee is in my thoughts and prayers!
((((Big Hugs))))


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, this is so sad:crying:. I will definitely be praying for your friend and her little baby!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamee has gotten worse, her gums are white, she won't eat ( i even home cooked for her):smcry: Jamee is 5 years old, her whole tummy is bruised, I have been holding her and praying for her, she is very weak:smcry:she will be going to the bridge today:smcry::smcry: my friend has decided to set her free:smcry::smcry: she has ask me to be there with her:smcry: please remember my dear friend her name is Callie, she has lost so much in a month


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My heart is broken for you and your friend Paula. No words---just tears.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry...:crying::crying:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my god, I hadn't seen this thread before and I'm so sorry!!!! Your friend must be absolutely devastated! :smcry: I'm praying for all of you....Paula, you're a good friend...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Paula. I hope your friend has lots of support. I know she has you. I hope she has more family too. What a tough time.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Paula I'm so so sorry. God bless little Jamee. I will pray for her and your friend, Callie. Be strong dear.
This is so very, very sad.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcryaula - I'm so sorry. Poor little Jamee. I'm praying for her, Callie and you that she will pass quietly in her mom's arms. She was too young to leave us so soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is so sad. Callie is so lucky to have you by her side.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry  This makes me so sad


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your friend Callie. She has already gone through so much. I'll be praying for her and Jamee. She is very blessed to have you as a friend.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad that your friend Callie has you there with her. My heart is breaking for her. May God bless little Jamee.

Everyone is in my thoughts and prayers.

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm back:smcry: I wasn't much help to Callie at first, I couldn't control my tears:smcry:, Callie held her and the vet gave her a shot to relax her, Jamee was more at the bridge then here, when the time came for the last shot, Callie ask me to hold Jamee:smcry: God gives you strength when you need it, I held Jamee and looked in her eyes ,she went to the bridge very peacefully:smcry: I remembered when I first met Callie and her husband Bob, they had just lost their maltese, I was walking Matilda at the RV park, (Matilda was 7 months old), Callie came out of her RV to see Matilda. She ask if she could hold Matilda, of course I let her, first thing Matilda did was give kisses to Callie, it was just a few days after that they got Jamee, Callie said she would never have gotten another dog but Matilda won her heart. Jamee was just the cutest puppy, very mellow, for the last 5 years in the winter we spent time with Callie, Bob, Jamee and then little Emma. It's so hard to believe Jamee is at the bridge now, and Bob is with the Lord. My dh watched Emma (maltese) while we took Jamee to the vets, when I came home I started crying sharing about Jamee, Emma jumped up on my lap and licked my tears:smcry: it's going to be very hard for Emma and Callie, please continue your prayers I know she would cherish them.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Paula, Thankgod you were there with Callie!! I can't imagine a better person for her to be with. I will pray that God sends his peace, consolation and a renewed sense of hope to all of you esp. Callie. My heart breaks for her:grouphug::crying:.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So heartbreaking, Paula. My condolences and prayers are with all of you. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Callie is lucky to have you. ....we all are.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Paula, I am so sorry. This is so heartbreaking. You are such a wonderful friend and I know you are a huge comfort to Callie in this very difficult time of her life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - not many people could do what you did today. You are such a good friend and caring person that I know that Jamee was in very good hands with you. I think closest to God.:wub: I'm still praying for Callie and Emma. Life is so unfair at times. I hope they will find peace knowing that Jamee is with Bob now, and he's getting tons of kisses and love. Thank you for being the person you are. :smootch:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*So sad*

Prayers your way Paula. I am so very sorry for your friend. huge losses for anyone in a month's time.

This is so sad poor pup!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

God speed for little Jamee - I am so sorry Paula


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am so sorry Paula, what a wonderful caring person you are! Please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers at this difficult time((((Big Huge Hugs))))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - how are all of you today?:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:smcry::smcry:I'm so, so sorry. What a blessing you have been in Callie's life. I know how hard all this must be. I cannot imagine how Callie must feel. Psalm 91 comes to mind...:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

God love you Paula you are such a dear friend. I will pray Callie and Emma find peace in the days ahead. RIP Jamee, dear one.


----------



## dvmercke (Jan 21, 2011)

you and your friends are in my prayers. I know how hard it is to lose on our beautiful babies...I held mine while they put her down..I didn't think I could feel such pain..I'm sorry for her loss. I will be thinking of ya'll...


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Just when you feel adequately informed about illness and our babies, something shocking like this pops up. How incredibly tragic for everyone. I am so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Callie is lucky to have you. ....we all are.


I'm so blessed to have a friend like Callie she has a wonderful heart and loves Jesus.
I am so BLESSED to have SM you all have been here for me many many many times, I love you



Snowbody said:


> Paula - not many people could do what you did today. You are such a good friend and caring person that I know that Jamee was in very good hands with you. I think closest to God.:wub: I'm still praying for Callie and Emma. Life is so unfair at times. I hope they will find peace knowing that Jamee is with Bob now, and he's getting tons of kisses and love. Thank you for being the person you are. :smootch:


Sue I think many people can give of themselves, just look at you and so many on sm, always giving our love to one another. I'm far from perfect:innocent: just ask my dh.:w00t: yes I always wonder why some people have to go through so much down here, I do believe God is in control, one day we will find out why. Callie does have peace, she is being carried by the Lord and knows it. I love you Sue your always so uplifting



HaleysMom said:


> I am so sorry Paula, what a wonderful caring person you are! Please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers at this difficult time((((Big Huge Hugs))))


Thank you for your prayers we feel them, HUGS BACK



aprilb said:


> :smcry::smcry:I'm so, so sorry. What a blessing you have been in Callie's life. I know how hard all this must be. I cannot imagine how Callie must feel. Psalm 91 comes to mind...:grouphug:


Callie has been there for me so many times, we are sister's in the Lord, This is my time to be here for her. callie is holding on to our Lord, she has such a peace. I will share the scripture with Callie tomorrow, Psalms 91 11-12 what a promise from our God. Thank you soo much



Dixie's Mama said:


> God love you Paula you are such a dear friend. I will pray Callie and Emma find peace in the days ahead. RIP Jamee, dear one.


Thank you Elaine, Callie does have peace and cherishes your prayers. Sweet Jamee has a new body now, she's playing at the bridge, no more pain little one


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

dvmercke said:


> you and your friends are in my prayers. I know how hard it is to lose on our beautiful babies...I held mine while they put her down..I didn't think I could feel such pain..I'm sorry for her loss. I will be thinking of ya'll...


I am so sorry on your loss, i do believe there is a place like rainbow bridge, our babies are romping around happy, just waiting for us God Bless you



totallytotontuffy said:


> Just when you feel adequately informed about illness and our babies, something shocking like this pops up. How incredibly tragic for everyone. I am so sorry.


I know we have been shocked something like this could happen so quickly


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

That is so sad RIP little one


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I want to thank each of you for caring and all the prayers for Jamee and Callie, I spent alot of time with Callie last night and today, she is holding up well. Little Emma is having a hard time right now, yesterday she spent a great deal of time at our RV with dh and the girls, earlier that day I had made Dr. Harveys for Jamee, hoping she might eat, she was to weak, but little Emma ate all of it, now she won't eat unless it's Dr. Harvey's, Callie placed a order today and I have given her some till her's gets here. when we took Emma back to Callie last night she wanted me, she kept jumping up for me to pick her up, of course I did, Callie told me today Emma was crying for me. I couldn't figure out why, I was closer with precious Jamee . Tonight I went to Callie's RV, Emma was glued to me, I gave her massages, belly rubs etc.:wub: when I got up to leave she was jumping at my legs wanting me to hold her and take her with me. I felt bad beacause I knew that was hurting Callie, Emma went from four to two and is grieving and doesn't understand where daddy and sister is, so tomorrow little Emma will spend a couple hours at my RV play date, later tomorrow I will take Matilda over to Emma's, hopefully that will help her. Please continue your prayers for both of them


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no Paula! :crying: I have been away from SM for a few days and am just now reading this thread. I can't believe poor Jamee is gone. And its so heartbreaking to hear how much Callie has gone through. What a testimony of faith!

My dear Heavenly Father,
We don't know why dear Jamee was struck down with such a terrible illness. We don't know why Callie's husband was taken from her. But we DO know why Callie has faith and a peace that passes all understanding. Because of You and You alone can any of us survive through these terrible tragedies and have a hope for tomorrow. I praise Your Name in this storm and ask that you shower your love into Callie and sweet Emma. Give them a peace that passes all understanding. Dear Lord, be with dear Paula and her fluffs and husband now and give them the words to say to comfort Callie.

Amen

We love you Paula. God Bless you my Sister!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, so sorry.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Paula, 

I do believe what you said, that God never gives us more than we can handle. He selects those of us that are strong and challenges us to grow stronger so that one day we can be of great support to another who is weak and in need. It appears that God has a special plan for your dear friend Callie. Her losses in the last few weeks have been great but God does not ask us to suffer without purpose or a plan. It makes me wonder what He has in store for her. 

You have been a true friend to Callie and stepping back to allow her to send her loved one to the Bridge is likely why she selected you as a friend. You allowed her to make her own choice and didn't judge her or pressure her. This is a true friend and I am certain she is thankful to have you in her life. 

I will continue to think about Callie and sweet Emma and pray for you and DH to have the strength to help these two through their losses. :heart:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so so sorry , may jamee rest in peace . my prayers are with callie n of course you . thanks for being such a great friend


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry...it's heartbreaking.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula I don't know how I missed this thread. My friend...I am so sorry I did not know what was going on. Oh my gosh. No words can express how sorry I am for sweet Jamee. And Callie...she sure has lost a lot but what a blessing to have you and your husband. You are one of the most comforting women I know and I believe that you provide so much love to Callie and Emma at this diffficult time in their life. 

My deepest condolences. Love you Paula. Stay strong xoxoxoxo:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, I'm very sad and so sorry to read this about your dear friend and sweet Jamee! How awful!

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! 
rayer:

Alexandra


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh no. I really don't know what to say. This is simply horrific. Just as you were planning what to do. My prayers are with you all. Your friend and Jamee were lucky to have you, please take some comfort from the fact that you were able to support them both, despite your own pain. That shows true strength, bravery and love. Does the vet have any idea what on earth happened to darling Jamee? 

I'm literally sobbing as I write this...

xxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: it still so hard to believ


jessica-01 said:


> Oh no. I really don't know what to say. This is simply horrific. Just as you were planning what to do. My prayers are with you all. Your friend and Jamee were lucky to have you, please take some comfort from the fact that you were able to support them both, despite your own pain. That shows true strength, bravery and love. Does the vet have any idea what on earth happened to darling Jamee?
> 
> I'm literally sobbing as I write this...
> 
> xxxx


Callie ask the vet to do a autopsy (sp) so they might beable to help another fluff. the vet had mentioned she was wondering if Jamee had been bitten by a tick, but no evidence on her skin of that.
Jamee was such a beautiful little maltese,:smootch::heart: bright eyes :wub2:waggly tail, :tender:and so loving:smcry:it seems so unreal at times


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I do hope it might help another pup. So sad and hard for all of you to cope with. How is Emma doing? She really doesn't understand any of this as humans do. :smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - I do hope it might help another pup. So sad and hard for all of you to cope with. How is Emma doing? She really doesn't understand any of this as humans do. :smcry:


Callie told me whenever my name is said Emma jumps up on the sofa and looks out the window for me. We are careful to say "J" in the place of Jamee, I know Emma is wondering what is going on, but I know she will adjust in time. I am planning on spending a couple hours today with Callie and Emma. I took Matilda over last night but Matilda wasn't in the mood to play, Emma sniffed her face and gave her kisses,so cute


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, a tick bite is ONE of the causes of IMTP if I remember correctly---erlichiosis sp? (I think there are 3 kinds if I remember correctly?---and I hardly ever do anymore. This is a tick borne disease that stays in the blood and is pretty common now. It would be worth knowing, I think. It is treated by antibiotics. In Greece the gov't. requires yearly tests for this since it is becoming common.


----------



## jessica-01 (Dec 21, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcry: it still so hard to believ
> 
> Callie ask the vet to do a autopsy (sp) so they might beable to help another fluff. the vet had mentioned she was wondering if Jamee had been bitten by a tick, but no evidence on her skin of that.
> Jamee was such a beautiful little maltese,:smootch::heart: bright eyes :wub2:waggly tail, :tender:and so loving:smcry:it seems so unreal at times


 
Thank you for explaining. It's so awful to think something so horrific can possibly result from a tick bite...and so very quickly also. I hope you are all still bearing up? Love and strength to you all.
xxxx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Callie ask me to go with her to the vets this afternoon, she wanted Emma to have a check up, blood work etc, she has a heart murmur, but Dr. Tracy said on a scale 1 to 5 Emma's was a 1 she needs to be looked at every 6 months, other wise she is healthy. While we were waiting to go to the examining room a lady came in with a 3 year old maltese, her name was Bella, she looked alot like Jamee, it was hard on Callie, she teared up a few times.

Dr. Tracy did Jamee's autopsy, she said Callie was right to help Jamee go to the bridge, her chest cavity (sp) was full of blood and her intestines also. She said it would have been a bleed out within a few hours, I thank God Callie and myself didn't have to experience that. Dr. Tracy found a small mass in Jamee's liver, she was still checkin that out. She also said she could not rule out a tick bite, or a spider bite, just couldn't find it on Jamee's body, so we will never know what took Jamee from us. But I know the autopsy gave Callie peace of mind. thank you for all your prayers and good wishes.

Tomorrow at 11:00 is B&B's appointment please keep her in your prayers. I'll update you tomorrow afternoon


----------

